# (Not mature)I wonder if its just me.. does anyone just have these spots on their body



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 8, 2021)

if you touch this certain place, you just get like real relaxed, and feel funny, like i kinda just melt. it like the sides of my torso and my hips and i dont know if im just weird. like i get chills and then my whole body just looses any tension i had. is that normal? or-


----------



## ben909 (Jun 8, 2021)

KibaTheWolf said:


> if you touch this certain place, you just get like real relaxed, and feel funny, like i kinda just melt. it like the sides of my torso and my hips and i dont know if im just weird


assuming this is not a hidden mature topic, i have heard this is actually a thing for many people, although semi useless for me


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 8, 2021)

ben909 said:


> assuming this is not a hidden mature topic, i have heard this is actually a thing for many people, although semi useless for me


well i didnt mean anything mature by it, i wouldnt know much if it was cause nobody ever tells me anything about my body cause american education sucks but i didnt know it was mature-


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 8, 2021)

Rubbing the temples of my head with my first two fingers helps me relax when I’m frustrated.

I learned that trick in a class back in high school.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 8, 2021)

KibaTheWolf said:


> well i didnt mean anything mature by it, i wouldnt know much if it was cause nobody ever tells me anything about my body cause american education sucks but i didnt know it was mature-


ok, i don't thino what you are talking about is mature, but there are ways people can view it that way

i forgot what parts of the body they are, but there are points on the body were touching them or putting pressure on them can effect the whole body

the only oke i vagely know about though is the one pressure point that helps avoid motion sickness


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 8, 2021)

ben909 said:


> ok, i don't thino what you are talking about is mature, but there are ways people can view it that way
> 
> i forgot what parts of the body they are, but there are points on the body were touching them or putting pressure on them can effect the whole body
> 
> the only oke i vagely know about though is the one pressure point that helps avoid motion sickness


ah that makes sense i guess... but i was a VERY sheltered child until around the age of 13, so i havent been able to learn much, even though im mature enough to handle it smh and american education (specifically floridian) education sucks. they definitely dont teach me what i need to know, when i actually want to learn


----------



## ben909 (Jun 8, 2021)

KibaTheWolf said:


> ah that makes sense i guess... but i was a VERY sheltered child until around the age of 13, so i havent been able to learn much, even though im mature enough to handle it smh and american education (specifically floridian) education sucks. they definitely dont teach me what i need to know, when i actually want to learn


these pressure point things are not something i learned from public school or college classes, more form other places, although its easy to get into deep "sented oils and crystals" types of things if you try and read about it, but hidden in that stuff there is info about pressure points, and i think some other spots on the body that can influence things like moods,  think one was on the fingers somewere, other was like nexis said and on your temples

there are probably more

(mentaly digging through memories to see if i know more)


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 8, 2021)

ben909 said:


> these pressure point things are not something i learned from public school or college classes, more form other places, although its easy to get into deep "sented oils and crystals" types of things if you try and read about it, but hidden in that stuff there is info about pressure points, and i think some other spots on the body that can influence things like moods,  think one was on the fingers somewere, other was like nexis said and on your temples
> 
> there are probably more


hmmm i dont really think its my pressure points,cause my mom is studying to be a nurse and ive been learning human anatomy with her, but i swear its just these certain.... not like ticklish per say but thats kinda the feeling it gives off, like how certain people are ticklish i guess im gonna call it sensitive (ok now i see how this might be mature >-<) and ew i hate calling it that now just no


----------



## ben909 (Jun 8, 2021)

KibaTheWolf said:


> hmmm i dont really think its my pressure points,cause my mom is studying to be a nurse and ive been learning human anatomy with her, but i swear its just these certain.... not like ticklish per say but thats kinda the feeling it gives off, like how certain people are ticklish i guess im gonna call it sensitive (ok now i see how this might be mature >-<) and ew i hate calling it that now just no


not all the spots are pressure points i think, just the pressure point ones are the things i have some vage info on(or i think i remember being told)


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 8, 2021)

I melt when my hair is stroked


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 8, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I melt when my hair is stroked


i love it when people do that to me


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 8, 2021)

Almost everyone has spots like this.
Might be in different places. Might just not have had the right pressure/person to 'trigger' it. 
A massage can be light, gentle and relaxing, or it can be deep and painful (but also relaxing once the soreness fades). 

Head scratches would make my brain deflate and we'd both be covered in my own drool.


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 8, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Almost everyone has spots like this.
> Might be in different places. Might just not have had the right pressure/person to 'trigger' it.
> A massage can be light, gentle and relaxing, or it can be deep and painful (but also relaxing once the soreness fades).
> 
> Head scratches would make my brain deflate and we'd both be covered in my own drool.


same here, i also love it when people play around with my hair and i just lay on their lap and since i got that nice naturally curly hair(im not puerto rican,but i have some of the major features like hair) so ill just sit and feel all warm and cuddly .w. man i just really need a cuddle :C , nobody has cuddled up with me in years and i just need to feel that again ;w; . im such a little teddy wolf and no one even knows cause no one gets to know me


----------

